
Why killer bees aren't that bad - Perados
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20151123-are-killer-africanized-bees-really-that-dangerous
======
mattzito
For anyone who has lived in the American South or Southwest in the last 20
years, I don't think there's anything new in this article. Pretty much
everyone knew that yes, of course, "killer bees" doesn't mean they're
terrorizing the countryside, but it does mean you have to be a lot more
careful around them.

I remember hearing reports of people being stung to death because they
accidentally knocked down a hive while working in the yard or mowed over a
burrow. I think everyone, after the initial panic, just learned to recalibrate
their behavior around hives and got accustomed to the "new normal".

~~~
whoopdedo
Part of the problem was concern that the invading species would become an
epidemic. Think of the stinkbug infestation that started in the eastern U.S. a
few years ago. They were blanketing peoples' windows and doors and no one
could predict how bad the infestation would become. It would have been
frightening if it had been a stinging or biting insect.

We now can see that local fauna have adapted to eating the stinkbugs. And
maybe some harsh winters helped kill some eggs. Not to mention pesticides that
target stinkbugs showing up in stores. But we couldn't have foreseen that. It
was just as likely to become another gypsy moth problem. People in the
southwest I expect had the same concern about africanized bees.

Now, how are you doing with the crazy ants these days?

------
percept
Being scared was more fun:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvcApBICFks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvcApBICFks)

------
bitwize
Now, Asian giant hornets... be VERY afraid of those motherfuckers.

------
jonshariat
Nice try, killer bees.

